# October Photo of the Month 2021



## fromTW (Oct 7, 2021)

TaMMa89 said:


> View attachment 1118887
> 
> 
> The theme for this month is 'Charming stallions'.
> ...


Happy shower time in hot summer!!


----------



## ~ Sara ~ (Jul 25, 2021)

Because it is “Charming Stallions” this really showed the calm “charming” personality of my qh stallion Sage.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I never tried to get "charming" pics, so guess this is ok. Cat wanting part of my lunch.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This would be where Freerange gets her tendency to go on walkabout. Daddy coming home from his weekly fence inspection.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

No new entries please. The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

